# Driving License in Dubai



## suhaz (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

I read that if you have a valid GCC license, then you can drive in dubai with that for one year. 

What if I don't have one? 
What is the procedure to get a driving license in Dubai and how long will it take?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are a GCC citizen, then you can drive in the uae on your GCC license. If your passport doesnt match the license, no. 

If you dont have a license or a GCC license?

For an indian, unfortunatly is a long and costly process. Averaging from 7000 to 10000 dirhams I believe with all the tests and courses. 

Been talked about quite a bit. Do a search and you will come up with some of the frustrated not special passport holders process of getting a license here.


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Apologies, probably covered elsewhere but browsing on my phone as my laptop and iMac are already packed for my move next week and I'm struggling with the search on my phone..

UK citizen, two part licence, card plus paper counterpart, need to get mobile in UAE ASAP. 

UK licence expires Feb 2012 so ideally needs renewing, but have managed to loose the paper counterpart, (probably packed somewhere..) Is it possible to get a UAE licence with just the card or do I need the paper counterpart as well? I'm concerned that I only have half of the licence and it's due to expire anyway..

Thanks..


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Fletch1969 said:


> Apologies, probably covered elsewhere but browsing on my phone as my laptop and iMac are already packed for my move next week and I'm struggling with the search on my phone..
> 
> UK citizen, two part licence, card plus paper counterpart, need to get mobile in UAE ASAP.
> 
> ...


Don't stress out too much, I converted my licence and only provided the card part not the paper part. Only thing that might stump you is your visa, if you are only arriving in Dubai now you will be coming on a visit visa and you need a residence visa to get s UAE licence. How much time do you have before relocating? I'd suggest renewing your uk licence before you come if you can as the residency visa process is not a quick one and you would be hard pushed to get it sorted by Feb!


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks.. Fly to Dubai next Friday, already have my employment visa, (well a scanned copy - gather I should pick up at the airport when I land..)

Hmm.. 

I'll send the forms off over here and bring the card with me. Doubles my chances..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Your visa needs to be stamped in your passport to get your UAE licence. I think you can only drive legally on your UK licence if you are on a visit visa. I am not sure what the situation is if your visa is in process. You can check this with your company's PRO but I am sure someone on here will know and post. Meantime, send your renewal application off before you leave and have someone courier it to you when it arrives in the UK. Don't take a chance on posting it here.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Fletch, were you already here and did all your visa processing and just picking it up on the way back in? MOST have to do the medical check here.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

It is more likely you have an employment entry visa. You will bring that, get the Eye Scan before immigration, then they will stamp it and passport for entry. It is valid for 60 days pending resident visa processing. I.e. medical, etc...

As others stated, get the license renewed...it is the safe bet!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

One tip - tell the DVLA you have lost your old license.

If you renew the old one, you have to surrender it and they give you a slip of paper to cover you for the 7-10 days while they process the renewal.

This scenario could mean (if your flight over here is pretty soon) that you leave the UK with nothing!

I did this and it left me with two UK card licenses which were handy when you have to leave a form of ID as "security" in buildings or similar.


----------



## Ginger Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

Re: DVLA licence

I know I'm heading off topic, but I had similar problem with DVLA when I lost my paper part of the licence.

To get a new one I had to pay £20 and fill out a form, and have it signed in triplicate !!

I rang them and told them I lost both parts, it cost me £18 and they did it over the phone...arrived 3 days later...crazy !!

Damon


----------

